# giant weta



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

short and sweet: does anyone know if a giant weta can be kept as a pet? and if so, what kind of special care do they need (specific food/heating etc)?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> short and sweet: does anyone know if a giant weta can be kept as a pet? and if so, what kind of special care do they need (specific food/heating etc)?


I think they are endangered


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

googled it



and now I will haz nightmares

thanks a lot

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

